# Random Question - Does TURBO engine really needs cold-air-intake, on a daily driving?



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

Just like to ask you guys' opinion. Since we know that cold-air-intake (CAI) is good for the engine to breathe in cold car for better response and power. BUT, once the engine is Turbo charged, our engine is breathing compressed air which is denser (cooler, somewhat same theory as CAI method). Do we really need the CAI if we running on Turbo ?

If anyone have experiencing driving a TURBO with/without CAI and notice the difference, plz do share here.

PS: My concern is; CAI is good BUT it is risky sometimes when driving thru water and tiny debris that could cause damage to the Turbo and the engine. Just would like to know how much power/response difference between a CAI Turbo and the other way round....For a daily driving car (Not racing)

Thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

B14BOT said:


> Just like to ask you guys' opinion. Since we know that cold-air-intake (CAI) is good for the engine to breathe in cold car for better response and power. BUT, once the engine is Turbo charged, our engine is breathing compressed air which is denser (cooler, somewhat same theory as CAI method). Do we really need the CAI if we running on Turbo ?
> 
> If anyone have experiencing driving a TURBO with/without CAI and notice the difference, plz do share here.
> 
> ...


Air compressed by a turbo is HOTTER not colder and more dense. Turbo setups do not benefit from cold air setups in quite the same way a naturally aspirated engine does. 

On an NA motor the cold air and resonance tuning fo the piping makes more power.

On a turbo setup the air is compressed and as such is heated thus the need for an intercooler. A cold air intake is theoretically going to provide a cooler intake charge in to the turbo however it does not make a huge noticeable difference. It will help to prolong heat soak and is certainly something that cannot hurt. It makes little to no difference in response.


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

So it helps to prolong the life of the turbo set-up instead of giving a noticeable power improvement....geee....thanks for the information, Wes


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

also keep in mind that depending on the set-up you run a CAI is prolly going to flow alot better than a stock air box... as well as have better filtration...

the whole "fear of hydro-lock " due to running a CAI is pretty far fetched... like come on are you gonna be out driving in 1-2ft of water? i highly doubt it, and as for tiny bits of debris.... uh thats why you have a filter...

i have never seen a turbo set-up without a CAI or filter on a normal street driven car... sure you see it on drag cars and such... but thats different


----------

